# massage / spa day during ivf



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello,
Does anybody see any reason against having massage and a spa day during ivf? It would really help me to relax. I know you're not supposed to have a massage in early pregnancy but not sure if there's any reason not to during treatment. I'd be a few days into stims.
Thanks!
P


----------



## twiglet123 (Feb 11, 2012)

Usually the person doing the massage will ask if you are or if there's any chance you could be pregnant and if so they will change the oils they are using. Especially if it's an aromatherapy massage as some scents can do things to your hormones.  There are massages specifically for pregnant women so I think it will be fine.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

when i have spent time in a spa it has been warm and dehydrating leaving me glad of lots of water...

stims makes you need to drink lots of water to start with.

i'm not sure you'd be able to drink enough to keep up! think you should call your nurse and get a medical opinion..


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks goldbunny and twiglet. I asked the nurse about it today and she said it would be fine. It's a good point about dehydrating though, so I will definitely make sure I drink as much as possible when I'm there.


----------



## smurfy123 (Apr 19, 2012)

I had facial/massage during stimming and it did help relax me.  Just make sure u drink lots of water before and during treatment. Am sure u will be fine.


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Smurfy! I see from your signature you had EC today - I hope it well well.
P


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Hi purple. Glad I jus seen feed
Got facial and massage booked on sat and was just going to have the facial and skip the massage will be 8 days into stimming

How did yo find it? How did you get on?

X


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Babyjellybaby,
I had a fabulous day. It was really relaxing and did me loads of good. I was about four days into stimming I think. I had facial and massage and just lounged about in the hot tub with a friend. I was aware of the potential dehydration problem so just drank loads. The spa had little cold water jugs all over the place where you could help yourself to a drink. 
Enjoy it!
Px


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Thanx hon really appreciate our answer

How you doing?

Xx


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm doing ok! In fact I'm PUPO!
XX


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Yippee well done you !!

Xx


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Babyjellybaby! 
XX


----------

